# [SOLVED] thinkpad_acpi i brak /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness

## donmateo

Witam

Tak jak w temacie. Po zaladowaniu modulu thinkpad_acpi brakuje mi pliku /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness, ktory, jak doczytalem, potrzebny jest do sterowania jaskoscia ekranu. Mozna go jakos utworzyc? Modul jest na 100% zaladowany bo pokazuja sie inne sterowniki np. volume.Last edited by donmateo on Thu Oct 23, 2008 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DtZ

Sprawdź dmesg. Jeżeli znajdziesz coś takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver

 

To znaczy że jasność możesz zmieniać za pomocą standardowego interfejsu acpi. U mnie np. jest to:

 *Quote:*   

> /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness

 

----------

## donmateo

identycznego wpisu nie ma:

```
localhost class # dmesg | grep thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': add driver thinkpad_acpi

Registering platform device 'thinkpad_acpi'. Parent at platform

device: 'thinkpad_acpi': device_add

PM: Adding info for platform:thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': add device thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': driver_probe_device: matched device thinkpad_acpi with driver thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': really_probe: probing driver thinkpad_acpi with device thinkpad_acpi

driver: 'thinkpad_acpi': driver_bound: bound to device 'thinkpad_acpi'

bus: 'platform': really_probe: bound device thinkpad_acpi to driver thinkpad_acpi

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.19

thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 7PETB2WW (2.12 ), EC 7KHT24WW-1.08

thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad R61e

thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

thinkpad_acpi: standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one...

PM: Removing info for platform:thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': remove device thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': remove driver thinkpad_acpi

driver: 'thinkpad_acpi': driver_release

bus: 'platform': add driver thinkpad_acpi

Registering platform device 'thinkpad_acpi'. Parent at platform

device: 'thinkpad_acpi': device_add

PM: Adding info for platform:thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': add device thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': driver_probe_device: matched device thinkpad_acpi with driver thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': really_probe: probing driver thinkpad_acpi with device thinkpad_acpi

driver: 'thinkpad_acpi': driver_bound: bound to device 'thinkpad_acpi'

bus: 'platform': really_probe: bound device thinkpad_acpi to driver thinkpad_acpi

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.19

thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 7PETB2WW (2.12 ), EC 7KHT24WW-1.08

thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad R61e

thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

thinkpad_acpi: standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one...

PM: Removing info for platform:thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': remove device thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': remove driver thinkpad_acpi

driver: 'thinkpad_acpi': driver_release

bus: 'platform': add driver thinkpad_acpi

Registering platform device 'thinkpad_acpi'. Parent at platform

device: 'thinkpad_acpi': device_add

PM: Adding info for platform:thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': add device thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': driver_probe_device: matched device thinkpad_acpi with driver thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': really_probe: probing driver thinkpad_acpi with device thinkpad_acpi

driver: 'thinkpad_acpi': driver_bound: bound to device 'thinkpad_acpi'

bus: 'platform': really_probe: bound device thinkpad_acpi to driver thinkpad_acpi

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.19

thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 7PETB2WW (2.12 ), EC 7KHT24WW-1.08

thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad R61e

thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

thinkpad_acpi: standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one...

```

linijka: 

```
thinkpad_acpi: standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one...
```

moze byc pomocna ale nie wiem co z nia zrobic. W katalogu /sys/class/backlight nic nie ma.

Co moge jeszcze zrobic?

----------

## DtZ

Używasz starszego modułu thinkpad_acpi dlatego tekst jest trochę inny, ale chodzi o to samo. Co do brakujacego pliku w /sys upewnij się że masz załadowany lub wkompilowany w jądro sterownik acpi video(CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO).

----------

## donmateo

Ok, prawie chodzi. Teraz gdy wciskam Fn+Home/End to pokazuje sie smieszne okienko z paskiem ale nie zmienia sie jasnosc. Teraz faktycznie plik /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness i moge w nim zmieniac wartosci, ale wolalbym aby to dzialalo automatycznie z kombinacja klawisza Fn.

================================================

Problem rozwiazany. Pomoglo dodanie:

```
event=video LCD0

action=echo `cat /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD0/brightness|grep current|cut -f 2 -d " " ` > /proc/acpi/video/VID1/LCD0/brightness
```

do /etc/acpi/events/default.

Jeszcze raz wielkie dzieki DtZ  :Smile: 

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## donmateo

A jednak po ponownym uruchomieniu systemu cos jest nie tak. Niby chodzi przyciemnianie ale nie jest sa to plynne przejscia. np mam jasnosc ustawiona na 50% i przy przejsciu na 40% na chwile zmienia sie na 100%. Jest to bardzo denerwujace jak mi ekran jasno miga przy przejsciach.

Dokladniej: przy kazdym zmianie jasnosci ekran przez chwile swieci na 100%

```
dmesg | grep thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': add driver thinkpad_acpi

Registering platform device 'thinkpad_acpi'. Parent at platform

device: 'thinkpad_acpi': device_add

PM: Adding info for platform:thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': add device thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': driver_probe_device: matched device thinkpad_acpi with driver thinkpad_acpi

bus: 'platform': really_probe: probing driver thinkpad_acpi with device thinkpad_acpi

driver: 'thinkpad_acpi': driver_bound: bound to device 'thinkpad_acpi'

bus: 'platform': really_probe: bound device thinkpad_acpi to driver thinkpad_acpi

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.19

thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 7PETB2WW (2.12 ), EC 7KHT24WW-1.08

thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad R61e

thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

thinkpad_acpi: standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one...

thinkpad_acpi thinkpad_acpi: freeze

thinkpad_acpi thinkpad_acpi: LATE freeze

thinkpad_acpi thinkpad_acpi: EARLY resume

thinkpad_acpi thinkpad_acpi: resuming

```

----------

## DtZ

Czy problem występuje tylko kiedy używasz przycisków na klawiaturze, czy też jak ręcznie zapisujesz odpowiednie wartości do /proc/acpi/video...?

----------

## donmateo

wlasnie sprawdzilem i dzieje sie tak tylko przy korzystaniu z przyciskow Fn+Home/End. Wpisujac z konsoli nic takiego nie ma. Te blyski trwaja okolo sekundy, ale np w nocy sa bardzo denerwujace.

----------

## DtZ

Spróbuj zrobić coś takiego:

```
echo -n 0 > /sys/module/video/parameters/brightness_switch_enabled
```

----------

## donmateo

wpisałem to polecenie i teraz całkowicie sie rozwaliło.  Naciskam kombinacje klawiszy i nie reaguje. Mysle ze rowniez wiaze sie z tym problemem to ze gdy system nie jest uzywany przez 5 min to ekran sie troche sciemnia, a jak rusze myszka to znow jest 100 procent  i musze przyciemniac. Tak jakby nie zapamietywal wartosci sprzed momentu nieuzywania. A Ty DtZ tez masz ThinkPada? Wszystko dobrze ci chodzi?

----------

## DtZ

Mam thinkpada R61e, model 7649W1Z. Regulacja podświetlania ekranu działa u mnie bez problemów. Mam załadowane moduły thinkpad_acpi (v0.20) i video z opcją (brightness_switch_enabled=0). Do zmiany wartości podświetlenia używam skryptu /usr/local/bin/brightness.sh:

```
#!/bin/sh

CTRL_FILE=/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness

VAL=$(cat $CTRL_FILE)

MAX=$(cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/max_brightness)

usage() {

        echo >&2 "Usage: $0 [ up | down ]"

}

case $1 in

        up)

        if [ "$VAL" = "$MAX" ]; then

                exit

        fi

        NEWVAL=$(expr $VAL + 1)

        echo $NEWVAL > $CTRL_FILE

        ;;

        down)

        if [ "$VAL" = "0" ]; then

                exit

        fi

        NEWVAL=$(expr $VAL - 1)

        echo $NEWVAL > $CTRL_FILE

        ;;

        *)

        usage

esac
```

Odpalam go przy pomocy acpid po wciśnięciu Fn+Home/Fn+End. Żeby to zrobić dodałem do /etc/acpi/events dwa pliki:

 */etc/acpi/events/brightness-up wrote:*   

> event=video LCD0 00000086 00000000
> 
> action=/usr/local/bin/brightness.sh up

 

 */etc/acpi/events/brightness-down wrote:*   

> event=video LCD0 00000087 00000000
> 
> action=/usr/local/bin/brightness.sh down

 

Nie wiem czy kody podane jako wartość zmiennej event są takie same dla innych modeli thinkpadów. Łatwo można je zdobyć uruchamiając ręcznie acpid z flagą -d i wciskając odpowiednie kombinacje przycisków FN+Home/End.

----------

## donmateo

Ok 

Zrobilem tak jak Ty masz ale dalej miga. Pokaze to co wywalilo acpid po nacisnieciu Fn+Home/End. Moze sie przyda:

```
acpid: starting up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: skipping incomplete file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_lid

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/brightness-up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/brightness-down

acpid: 7 rules loaded

acpid: client connected from 4604[0:0]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: received event "video LCD0 00000086 00000000"

acpid: rule from 4604[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4604[0:0]

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/brightness-up matched

acpid: executing action "/usr/local/bin/brightness.sh up"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: 2 total rules matched

acpid: completed event "video LCD0 00000086 00000000"

acpid: received event "ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00005010"

acpid: rule from 4604[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4604[0:0]

acpid: 1 total rule matched

acpid: completed event "ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00005010"

acpid: received event "video LCD0 00000087 00000000"

acpid: rule from 4604[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4604[0:0]

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/brightness-down matched

acpid: executing action "/usr/local/bin/brightness.sh down"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: 2 total rules matched

acpid: completed event "video LCD0 00000087 00000000"

acpid: received event "ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00005010"

acpid: rule from 4604[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4604[0:0]

acpid: 1 total rule matched

acpid: completed event "ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00005010"

```

a moze to ma tak jasno migac?  masz moze jeszcze jakis pomysl? Dzieki ze pomagasz  :Smile: 

----------

## DtZ

Ok. Spróbuj wywalić moduł video i załaduj tylko thinkpad_acpi z parametrem brightness_enable=1. Powinien pojawić się stary interfejs do zmiany jasności w /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness. Jasność możesz modyfikować zapisując wartości up/down do tego pliku. Czy problem z miganiem występuje też w tym przypadku?

----------

## donmateo

Argh...zapomniałem dodać ze miganie występowało tylko wtedy gdy korzystałem z klawiatury. Gdy w terminalu wpisywalem wartosci do plikow wszystko bylo ok. Po wywaleniu video pojawil sie plik brightness w /proc/acpi/ibm, lecz teraz klawisze Fn+Home/End w ogole nie reaguja. uruchamiam demona acpid z flaga -d i po kliknieciu Fn+home/end nic sie nie pokazuje:

```

acpid: starting up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_lid

acpid: 6 rules loaded

acpid: client connected from 4623[0:0]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

```

Tak chyba nie powinno byc? Moze przerobic jakos ten Twoj skrypt brightness.sh?

----------

## donmateo

Chyba wiem co moze sprawiac takie bledy. Uruchamiam acpid -d od reki, przeladowuje moduly video i thinkpad_acpi i wszystko jest ok, ale gdy wyjme kabel zasilajacy i jade na baterii to znow sie wszystko wali. Nie pomoga nawet przeladowanie modulow. Gdy znow podlacze kabel i przeladuje wszystko to ladnie chodzi.

log acpid przy wylaczaniu kabla ( po wylaczeniu nie chodzi ):

```
acpid: starting up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: skipping incomplete file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_lid

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/brightness-up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/brightness-down

acpid: 7 rules loaded

acpid: received event "ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000000"

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/pmg_ac_adapter matched

acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000000"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting acpid .../usr/sbin/acpid already running.

                                                     [ !! ]

 * Starting laptop_mode ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ]

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/lm_ac_adapter matched

acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/lm_ac_adapter.sh ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000000"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

Laptop mode enabled, active [unchanged].

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: 2 total rules matched

acpid: completed event "ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000000"

acpid: received event "processor CPU0 00000081 00000000"

acpid: 0 total rules matched

acpid: completed event "processor CPU0 00000081 00000000"

acpid: client connected from 4589[0:0]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: received event "processor CPU1 00000081 00000000"

acpid: rule from 4589[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4589[0:0]

acpid: 1 total rule matched

acpid: completed event "processor CPU1 00000081 00000000"

acpid: received event "thermal_zone THM0 00000081 00000000"

acpid: rule from 4589[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4589[0:0]

acpid: 1 total rule matched

acpid: completed event "thermal_zone THM0 00000081 00000000"

acpid: received event "battery BAT0 00000080 00000001"

acpid: rule from 4589[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4589[0:0]

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/pmg_battery matched

acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh battery BAT0 00000080 00000001"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/lm_battery matched

acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/lm_battery.sh battery BAT0 00000080 00000001"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

Laptop mode enabled, active [unchanged].

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: 3 total rules matched

acpid: completed event "battery BAT0 00000080 00000001"
```

po kliknieciu na fn+home i fn+end:

```
acpid: starting up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: skipping incomplete file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_lid

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/brightness-up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/brightness-down

acpid: 7 rules loaded

acpid: client connected from 4589[0:0]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: received event "video LCD0 00000086 00000000"

acpid: rule from 4589[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4589[0:0]

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/brightness-up matched

acpid: executing action "/usr/local/bin/brightness.sh up"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: 2 total rules matched

acpid: completed event "video LCD0 00000086 00000000"

acpid: received event "video LCD0 00000087 00000000"

acpid: rule from 4589[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4589[0:0]

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/brightness-down matched

acpid: executing action "/usr/local/bin/brightness.sh down"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: 2 total rules matched

acpid: completed event "video LCD0 00000087 00000000"
```

log acpid przy wlaczaniu:

```
acpid: starting up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: skipping incomplete file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_lid

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/brightness-up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/brightness-down

acpid: 7 rules loaded

acpid: client connected from 4589[0:0]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: received event "ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000001"

acpid: rule from 4589[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4589[0:0]

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/pmg_ac_adapter matched

acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000001"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

 * Stopping laptop_mode ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting acpid .../usr/sbin/acpid already running.

                                                     [ !! ]

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/lm_ac_adapter matched

acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/lm_ac_adapter.sh ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000001"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

Laptop mode disabled, not active [unchanged].

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: 3 total rules matched

acpid: completed event "ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000001"

acpid: received event "processor CPU0 00000081 00000000"

acpid: rule from 4589[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4589[0:0]

acpid: 1 total rule matched

acpid: completed event "processor CPU0 00000081 00000000"

acpid: received event "processor CPU1 00000081 00000000"

acpid: rule from 4589[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4589[0:0]

acpid: 1 total rule matched

acpid: completed event "processor CPU1 00000081 00000000"

acpid: received event "thermal_zone THM0 00000081 00000000"

acpid: rule from 4589[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4589[0:0]

acpid: 1 total rule matched

acpid: completed event "thermal_zone THM0 00000081 00000000"

acpid: received event "battery BAT0 00000080 00000001"

acpid: rule from 4589[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4589[0:0]

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/pmg_battery matched

acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh battery BAT0 00000080 00000001"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/lm_battery matched

acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/lm_battery.sh battery BAT0 00000080 00000001"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

Laptop mode disabled, not active [unchanged].

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: 3 total rules matched

acpid: completed event "battery BAT0 00000080 00000001"
```

po przeladowaniu modulow gdy wszystko chodzi:

```
acpid: starting up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: skipping incomplete file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/pmg_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_ac_adapter

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_battery

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/lm_lid

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/brightness-up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/brightness-down

acpid: 7 rules loaded

acpid: received event "video LCD0 00000086 00000000"

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/brightness-up matched

acpid: executing action "/usr/local/bin/brightness.sh up"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: 1 total rule matched

acpid: completed event "video LCD0 00000086 00000000"

acpid: received event "video LCD0 00000087 00000000"

acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/brightness-down matched

acpid: executing action "/usr/local/bin/brightness.sh down"

BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

END HANDLER MESSAGES

acpid: action exited with status 0

acpid: 1 total rule matched

acpid: completed event "video LCD0 00000087 00000000"

```

Pod konsola wszystko raczej jest ok.

Czy ktos widzi cos w tych logach co wywoluje to miganie? Juz powoli brak mi cierpliwosci...

----------

## magnum_pl

Jaki masz kernel? Jeżeli 2.6.26 to cyt. z thinkwiki:

If you are using a 2.6.26 kernel, you are supposed to use the regular ACPI backlight control instead of thinkpad-acpi, on any Lenovo (Windows Vista-capable) ThinkPad.

Modify the kernel config by first disabling CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO and then enabling both CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL and CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/LCD_Brightness

----------

## donmateo

Mam jajko 2.6.25 ale faktycznie ten link ktory mi podeslales moze byc rozwiazaniem. Mam chyba wlasnie takie cos jak tam jest opisane (screen flickers). Poczytam to dokładnie, moze cos sie uda. Jak cos to dam jeszcze znac w tym temacie  :Smile: 

================================================

Hmm...chyba juz wiem o co chodzi tylko teraz jest problem jak to rozwiazac. Wiec przyciemnianie chodzi bez problemu gdy demon acpid jest wylaczony O_o Prawdopodobnie to on tworzy zdarzenie odpowiedzialne za miganie. Gdy odpalam z reki acpid -d i klikam Fn+Home/End to dostaje: 

```
localhost donmateo # acpid -d

acpid: starting up

acpid: parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: skipping incomplete file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: 0 rules loaded

acpid: client connected from 4607[0:0]

acpid: 1 client rule loaded

acpid: received event "video LCD0 00000086 00000000"

acpid: rule from 4607[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4607[0:0]

acpid: 1 total rule matched

acpid: completed event "video LCD0 00000086 00000000"

acpid: received event "video LCD0 00000087 00000000"

acpid: rule from 4607[0:0] matched

acpid: notifying client 4607[0:0]

acpid: 1 total rule matched

acpid: completed event "video LCD0 00000087 00000000"
```

na_razie wywalilem wszystkie pliki z /etc/acpi/events/ zeby nie zawadzaly. Mysle ze wylaczenie w acpid zdarzenia "video LCD0..." rozwiazaloby problem, tylko jak to zrobic?

Jajko mam z opcjami:

```
CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=n 

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m 
```

dodatkowo modul video uruchamiam z opcja brightness_switch_enabled=0

Jakies sugestie?

Arfrever: Ortografia. Połączono posty.

----------

## SlashBeast

ja sobie dalem siana z acpid, dzieki niemu jak zamykalem klape od laptopa na wiecej niz 5 minut, to potem mi klawiatura nie działała, jedyny ratunek to szybkie suspend-to-ram i odpalenie.

----------

## donmateo

Ok zacząłem to robic to skoncze...skoro nikt nie wie jak usunac z acpid video event poszedlem okrężna droga. Nie wiedzialem jak wylaczyc plik /usr/lib/hal/scripts/hal-system-lcd-set-brightness wiec po prostu zmienilem jego nazwe  :Smile:  teraz kontroluje jasnosc za pomoca xbacklight i wszystko byloby suuuper gdyby nie to ze gdy uruchamiam acpid tak: /etc/init.d/acpid start nie chodzi  :Sad: 

Gdy wlaczam tak acpid -d - wszystko jest ok. Co sie dzieje?

----------

## donmateo

Ok. Mam

BtZ, dodałem do Twojego skryptu brightness.sh

```
export HOME=/home/USERNAME

export DISPLAY=:0
```

Teraz acpid chodzi poprawnie nawet gdy uruchamiam z /etc/init.d/acpid.

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

===========================================

Zauważyłem jeszcze jedną rzecz. Po kompilacji iksów z drzewa testowego i zastosowaniu zen-sources nagle wszystko zaczyna dobrze chodzić  :Smile: 

----------

